

Ask HN: Where can I find iPhone UI Templates for purchase? - Inebas

Hey guys,<p>I am not a designer. Is there anywhere I can purchase iPhone UI templates like themeforest have for websites? I understand styling in iPhone does not use CSS but I figured a standard background color or toolbar color or UIbutton color that can be integrated into your code as images.<p>UITableView can be customized using UITableViewCell and the background can be images.<p>I did a quick google search and nothing prominent stands out.<p>What design template do iPhone developers use?
======
dwynings
There really aren't that many good resources out there. That being said,
here's some of the better ones to get you started:

<http://365psd.com/day/234/>

<http://365psd.com/day/2-16/>

<http://365psd.com/day/64/>

<http://365psd.com/day/308/>

<http://365psd.com/day/249/>

<http://365psd.com/day/iphone-music-player/>

<http://365psd.com/day/91/>

<http://365psd.com/day/70/>

~~~
Inebas
Thanks dwynings! Amazing! Very nice PSDs. I am trying out Photoshop 30days and
looked at one of the PSD.

My hope is that I can convert the different layers in the PSD into png and
integrate it into my app as images.

~~~
dwynings
Yep, it should be no problem at all. You can just use the slice tool in
photoshop and export the PNGs by saving for the web.

~~~
Inebas
Yes. Thank you very much. Although commercial PSDs for iPhone are still very
rare. Hopefully it will pick up soon.

------
mynegation
Not exactly what you are looking for (at least not in terms of color or
backgrounds), but may be of help: <http://cocoacontrols.com/>

------
tudorizer
I'd be curious to see this too. Being an iOS developer, I realize that it's
not a trivial task to abstract the UIKit classes so themes are created. Let's
see if anyone did this.

~~~
pdenya
Same, I'm not a good enough designer to be changing the default UI
significantly so it's largely standard in my apps. I'd love a themeforest for
iOS apps.

------
alex_c
The closest I've found so far is here:

<http://www.tapptics.com/>

It mostly has resources similar to the Teehan+Lax template
(<http://www.teehanlax.com/downloads/>) - useful to build your own themes, but
not usable as out-of-the-box themes. There's only one pre-made iPhone theme on
the site right now.

~~~
Inebas
Thanks alex_c. This links takes you straight to the iPhone template version:
[http://www.tapptics.com/design-templates-for-iphone-
iphone-4...](http://www.tapptics.com/design-templates-for-iphone-iphone-4/)

It looks good. $99 or $199 per year so have to think it over.

------
spking
If you have Illustrator:
[http://www.mercuryintermedia.com/downloads/iphone_ui_vector_...](http://www.mercuryintermedia.com/downloads/iphone_ui_vector_elements.zip)

If you have Photoshop: [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/images/iphone-vector-
pack/ip...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/images/iphone-vector-pack/iphone-
gui.zip)

------
jm3
<http://keynotopia.com/>

------
thushan
Here are two that I use frequently:

<http://www.teehanlax.com/blog/iphone-gui-psd-v4/>

<http://www.teehanlax.com/blog/ipad-gui-psd-version-2/>

~~~
Inebas
Thanks. The iphone-gui-psd-v4 license says it can only be used for mockup and
not as a theme to sell on the app store. A bummer. Not sure why.

------
wallflower
Check out Sensible TableView from <http://www.sensiblecocoa.com/> \- they make
UITableView customization really easy now. They weren't ready until 2.0 so we
rolled our own but wow...

------
amirmc
You could check out <http://www.mobilefoo.com/> They have a few things up but
I think they're planning to add more.

------
ashbrahma
If you have Omnigraffle, you could try this:

<http://graffletopia.com/stencils/413>

------
jm3
<http://pttrns.com/activityfeeds> is also a great iPhone design resource.

------
blaineglobal
2nd for <http://keynotopia.com/> \- i use them and they are awesome!

------
helipad
How about Keynote Kung Fu? <http://keynotekungfu.com/>

~~~
Inebas
The iOS UI collection shows the standard UI elements. It's useful if you want
for prototyping and showing in power points/keynotes.

But I want skins to replace the native "blueish" skins.

